# a new way to hang up ooths



## idolomantis (Feb 29, 2008)

here is it:

NOTE: it only works whit ooths of sphodromantis, hierodula, tenodera, and al other mantids that lay that kind of ooths...  

1) take a needle, tread, your ooth, a cup.

2) put the tread trough the needle(duhh)

3) go with your needle trough the upside of the ooth.(just like the pinhole way, only there is is less damage)

4) take both ends of the tread, anduse a scissor to make the ends around 3cm long.

5) use tape whit the ends and hang it on the lid of tha cup  

hope you can understand it a little.. if not, your problem

oh and i know what you are going to ask: i,ll get pics as soon as my cam is working -.-

this guide was made by idolomantis inc. al rights reserved


----------



## Andrew (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry dude, this method has been around for a long time.


----------



## ABbuggin (Feb 29, 2008)

I just use shoe goo, and it works for all types of ooths.


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 29, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> I just use shoe goo, and it works for all types of ooths.


lmao :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 29, 2008)

Andrew said:


> Sorry dude, this method has been around for a long time.


i see that no1 is using it...


----------



## ABbuggin (Feb 29, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> i see that no1 is using it...


Yen and DeShawn use it some.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 29, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> this guide was made by idolomantis inc. al rights reserved


lol :lol:


----------



## Rick (Mar 1, 2008)

Not new but hot glue works very well too. Gotta be careful using any type of tape because if any of the sticky side is out they will get caught in it.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Mar 1, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> i see that no1 is using it...


Maybe 'coz over the past 30 years people have found better ways  

I use silicone or sinilar adhesives to hard-as-nails.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 1, 2008)

i use hot a glue gun(none toxic)


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 1, 2008)

yeah right its for me the best way cuz i cant find non toxic glue here &lt;_&lt; and its not realy expensive  

i,m carefull whit the tape yes i make sure that there,s no way to be cought on it  

@rob byatt: wich ways then? this is the most cheap way i know and i,m not understanding anything of that silicone stuff....


----------



## Derlink (Mar 1, 2008)

Can you post some pictures please ?


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 1, 2008)

Derlink said:


> Can you post some pictures please ?


cam still not working... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## matt020593 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm using this method  .


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 2, 2008)

im going to try it next time..all the methods work.i want to try them all..  ..iv tried the hot glue gun..im going to try needle and the silicone one next


----------



## Rob Byatt (Mar 2, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> @rob byatt: wich ways then? this is the most cheap way i know and i,m not understanding anything of that silicone stuff....


Silicone is the sealant used to fit pains of glass in frames or to seal aquariums.

Really, don't waste your time with thread, it takes too long


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 2, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> Silicone is the sealant used to fit pains of glass in frames or to seal aquariums.Really, don't waste your time with thread, it takes too long


yeah 50 seconds...


----------



## TERRor (Mar 2, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> this guide was made by idolomantis inc. al rights reserved


So after the ooth hatches using this method where do we send the royalty check?


----------



## Rob Byatt (Mar 3, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> Silicone is the sealant used to fit pains of glass in frames or to seal aquariums.Really, don't waste your time with thread, it takes too long





idolomantis said:


> yeah 50 seconds...


Well in that case in the last 13 years I would have saved approx. 20 hours   That's almost a day of my life wasted by tying knots in cotton :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 3, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> Well in that case in the last 13 years I would have saved approx. 20 hours   That almost a day of my life wasted by tying knots in cotton :lol:


hahahahaha good one rob.. :lol:


----------



## joossa (Mar 3, 2008)

I use this method whenever I have ooths that are not attached to sticks. Since I work with a species that has small ooths, the hot glue will kill the eggs. If the ooth is attached to a stick I just hang the stick in the container with thread.


----------



## sk8erkho (Mar 6, 2008)

TERRor said:


> So after the ooth hatches using this method where do we send the royalty check?


Dude!! That's some avatar you got there!!! :blink:


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 20, 2008)

Why don't you guys have your mantids lay them on a twig/stick, then shorten the stick, and tie some thread or something to the stick, and hang it to the top of the cage?


----------



## Mantida (Mar 20, 2008)

MantidLord said:


> Why don't you guys have your mantids lay them on a twig/stick, then shorten the stick, and tie some thread or something to the stick, and hang it to the top of the cage?


Sometimes it doesn't work that way. Females will usually lay on the lid or the side of the container, and most of us don't want to cut up a cage just for that purpose.  Of course, it'd be a lot more convenient if they did lay on sticks, huh?


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 20, 2008)

Mantida said:


> Sometimes it doesn't work that way. Females will usually lay on the lid or the side of the container, and most of us don't want to cut up a cage just for that purpose.  Of course, it'd be a lot more convenient if they did lay on sticks, huh?


True, I guess I say that, because my adults can't climb the sides of there container, so they're pretty much forced to lay them on the sticks.


----------

